# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Juan Tamariz: Ni Ciego Ni Tonto

## rafa cama

http://youtu.be/dd1BzXS1YNo

Juan haciendo de las suyas en Chan Ta Ta Chan

----------


## A.S.B

Que maravilla

----------


## Rubiolus

Vaya labia, es lo que siempre me ha llamado de este hombre....

----------


## EROS

Alguien se ha dado cuenta de quien es el espectador que saca Juan :Confused:

----------


## Pedro Bryce

> Alguien se ha dado cuenta de quien es el espectador que saca Juan


Sí, es José Carlos, el que sería el mentalista del programa "Shalakabula".

Saludos,



Pedro Bryce.

----------


## rafa cama

He añadido a mi blog algunos comentarios sobre el vídeo: Vídeo de Magia: Juan Tamariz - Ni Ciego Ni Tonto

----------


## Ritxi

Os paso el juego en Inglés que también es muy divertido



Neither Blind Nor Stupid by Juan Tamariz - STREAMING VIDEO - www.MJMMagic.com - YouTube

----------


## MacRub

La verdad es que es tremendamente divertido! 

Ayer lo realicé a la familia y se quedaron alucinados. Claro que no pusé tanto entusiasmo como él!  :117: 

Por fin me decido a escribir después de mi presentación :P !

----------


## Ritxi

Muy bien, Rubén!!

A ver si te pasas por él SIS y nos enseñas tu versión    :Cool:

----------


## AleAGermanotta

Es un juego muy fácil, pero lo maravilloso es la gracia del maestro Tamariz, que sabe hacer alucinante el mas sencillo truco de magia.

----------


## Moss

Nos estamos quedando en lo superficial...  :Smile1: 

Este juego lo explica el Maestro en sus "Lessons in Magic"; concretamente es el primer juego del Volumen 1. Es una maravilla la cantidad de argucias verbales y corporales que emplea... explicadas por él, son toda una lección de psicología mágica aplicadas a un juego sencillo.

Me encanta cuando dice, entre otras cosas señalando con el dedo: _"... déjala ahí, encima de ese paquete..."_  y cuando la tiene colocada le espeta: _"... si, donde quieras... es igual"_. De estas, mil y una.

Un saludo.

----------


## Inherent

Aparte de eso Moss, yo cuando leí por primera vez el método de este juego, me quedé asombrado por lo ingenioso que es. Que vale, una vez lo asimila uno es sencillo de comprender, pero a ver a quién demonios se le ocurre algo así... me gustaría saber cómo se llega a esas ideas.

----------


## MacRub

Inherent, es verdad que lo más fuerte de este juego es el ingenio que se  usa y como se crea la imposibilidad de la adivinación final de las 2  cartas. 

Yo llevo algún tiempo intentado crear una "historia" algo más ficcional. Se os ocurre alguna cosa? Es como el  final, el olfateo de cartas. Todos hacéis lo mismo?

----------


## Mago Chirleta

Me encanta "Ni ciego ni tonto". Por si te da alguna idea para tu historia, yo aprovecho lo del olfateo de cartas y la disposición de la baraja para hacer otros dos juegos más en los que utilizo otros sentidos (el tacto y el oído) para conocer información sobre las cartas. 
Saludos.

----------


## MacRub

Jeje, buen aporte! lo tendré en cuenta. 

Aprovechando, ¿Conocéis algún juego que use la misma disposición inicial de la baraja? Y con el mismo final (que nos permite hacer un fuera del universo, por ejemplo). 

En pocas palabras, ¿existe un juego que haga lo mismo sin ser "Ni ciego ni tonto" ?

----------


## coronas

Tampoco debemos olvidarnos en la ordenación en que quedan las cartas al finalizar el juego. ¿Cómo lo aprovecháis? Yo hago el fuera de este mundo, de Paul Harrys. Y vosotros?

----------


## MacRub

> Tampoco debemos olvidarnos en la ordenación en que quedan las cartas al finalizar el juego. ¿Cómo lo aprovecháis? Yo hago el fuera de este mundo, de Paul Harrys. Y vosotros?


Depende. Suelo presentar "Colores en contacto" (_Aldo Colombini_). Un juego que me encanta porque tiene 3 mazazos muy fuertes. Así que me quedo con los 4 Ases sobre la mesa para hacer cualquier juego con ellos.

----------

